# Bsc computer science VS bca



## techiways (May 25, 2006)

Which is better and has wider scope among the below. 

Bsc Computer science

Bca

Bcom Computer applications


Is Bsc computer science an boring / dry course? 

does it involve too much of programming? 

 Can a student with poor math skills take bsc computer science? 

Does it help in anyway for MBA or does it add credit to MBA !


----------



## True Geek (May 25, 2006)

Nothing Beats B.Tech in Computer Science 
Try 4 that


----------



## the deconstructionist (May 25, 2006)

Much depends on the college or Univ where you do the course. All involve basic programming. Go for the course not for its ease but for its future use. Think about it.


----------



## maximus (May 25, 2006)

i think the bsc computer science is better than bca
 as far as computer science is concerned mathematics must be strong.


----------



## hellomotto (May 25, 2006)

anyway  after doing BSc in CS   or BCA   ......u have to do MCA


----------



## Official Techie (May 25, 2006)

u wont get job only by doing bca try for btech else u would have to do mca


----------

